# Trouble with Outbox in Outlook Express



## shellfish1310 (Nov 18, 2006)

Can not find the outbox file in Outlook Express and there are 29 messages that it keeps indicating that it can't send, yet I can find no way to delete them. Symantec software keeps scanning them, over and over, slowing the computer down. How can I delete those messages? How can I locate the outbox? I have tried everything.


----------



## Tina777 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Outbox.*

To repair the Outbox, close Outlook Express and rename or delete "Outbox.dbx".

The path is in Outlook Express here: Tools>Options>Maintenance>Store Folder

When you restart OE it should recreate the outbox.

:1angel:


----------



## shellfish1310 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you, Tina. It is my son's computer, so when I go to his house later, I will do what you advised.

Madeline


----------

